# Lionel GW-180 any opinions?



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Has anyone used or using a Lionel GW-180? I was thinking about getting one. It would give me more room. I could power the main track, yard tracks and the Lionel SC-2 Switch Controller and the three Fastrack switches with it. Right now I'm powering the main track with a Lionel 180w Powerhouse which I need a Cab-2 to run and the SC-2 and switches are powered with a CW-40. I'm just curious. Legacy Station are the only ones that have it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Way too expensive for what you get. It's just a 180W brick with an electronic voltage control. Besides, it's on backorder anyway. 

https://www.legacystation.com/lionel-37947-gw-180-180-watt-transformer

For way less than $250 you can have a nice rebuilt PW-ZW that will give you voltage, around 220W usable power, and control of multiple outputs.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I actually have a ZW-C, but I put in a new possessor that Mike Reagan talked about in one of his videos and screwed it up now it doesn't work. My fault completely. I still have the old processor that I could put back in, but I had a really hard time with that so I shelved it. I should have left well enough alone. I was using my KW, but then I got the Powerhouse from Bob. I got tired of buying fuses for the KW. Though now I know a place to get 5A circuit breakers to put in-line to the track.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a GW-180 that I've been using for about 3 years. It's a good transformer with plenty of power for modern trains. The only irritating quality is that you can't leave the throttle set and power it on and off with a switch. I have my transformers plugged into an outlet controlled by a wall switch. If I leave the throttle set for about 18 volts it won't power up, so I always move the handle to off before powering down. I think it's a safety feature so conventional trains don't take off if you forgot to power down before killing power.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am a fairly new owner of a nice old ZW conventional transformer. I think it is a ZW-R.
$125.00 with free shipping. I have replaced the rollers, supplied by the seller and I
replaced diodes with 16 amp diodes, supplied by me. Diodes were about $12.00 shipped.
Transformer came with upgraded modern circuit breaker. That's almost a must with these.
All the repairs I found very easy to do after reading instructions a few times. I could not think Of a nicer transformer for the money. And it has 4 throttles. And it has a classy look.

Its rated at 275 watts.

I do wish it had an on-off switch. I guess I could add one. Hate to drill into case.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The PW-ZW 275W rating is input power, which is how they rated PW transformer. It's real power output is closer to 210-220W, still more than the PH180, and you get pure sine waves and four handles to adjust power. Add a modern circuit breaker and a TVS protection diode and you have reliable power for any of your stuff.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You might be better off fixing what you have! I liked my zw-c when I had it up and running! Fix it and add another 180 brick, power the world!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Missed the tired of replacing circuit breaker part, get the self resetting ones, no need to replace them!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

sjm9911 said:


> You might be better off fixing what you have! I liked my zw-c when I had it up and running! Fix it and add another 180 brick, power the world!


Part of the problem was trying to get the other processor in. It took three days (due to nerve damage) then didn't work. I invented new swear words too. I have a friend who will look at it sometime in the future, but right now I'll use the Powerhouse. It is enough for my layout since I only use it for the mainline and train yard. I have another 180w brick just not using it at the moment.


----------

